# REAL SPY PICS - TT MK 2



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

AT LAST, SOME REAL IMAGES!

TT MK2 Coupe & Roadster
http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy16pair_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy15pair_tmb.jpg

Coupe
http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy1coupe_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy2coupe_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy3coupe_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy4coupe_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy5coupe_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy6coupe_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy7coupe_tmb.jpg

Roadster
http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy8roadster_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy9roadster_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy10roadster_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy11roadster_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy12roadster_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy13roadster_tmb.jpg http://www.********.co.uk/images/mk2/ttspy14roadster_tmb.jpg


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

already on another thread


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Dont know about you lot but I much prefer the curviness of the MKI TT :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Not bad but i agree the Mk1 is still better :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not real 

It's a real car but it has been modd'd/disguised to allow road testing.

Does anyone really think that after Audi has kept it secret for so long, they would make a mistake and allow a series of photos to be taken of the real MK2 coupe and roadster :lol: :lol: :lol:

The real MK2 is much better looking than these... so I'm told 

Also, how much difference was there between a UK spec MK1 and a Euro spec Mk1? Didn't the UK spec look so much better... :roll: Expect a better spec in the UK than in the rest of Europe. :wink:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Nutts


> The real MK2 is much better looking than these... so I'm told


Nutts, you're holding something back, I can feel it. The tension is building and I can't take much more - come on, spill the beans. 
Will the real MK2 step forward please!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Ok then... 








:lol:


----------



## Suzaroo (May 9, 2005)

Jae said:


> AT LAST, SOME REAL IMAGES!


Those are about as real as rola cola :lol:

Why do people create this stuff?

Audi are not stupid, and i can asure you...

The TT mkII iz gonna blow peoplez mindz in'it 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

tj said:


> Nutts
> 
> 
> > The real MK2 is much better looking than these... so I'm told
> ...


I wouldnt be surprised if Mark had seen it in the flesh........Ofcourse he knows more than hes letting on. Always just drops us little hints. Obviously if he does know. He can only say what Audi let him.

Just want to point out that iceman posted a picture of that coupe in the pics a while back.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> tj said:
> 
> 
> > Nutts
> ...


I haven't seen it in the flesh. There are no Coupes or Roadsters (to the best of my knowlede) outside of Germany and I haven't been back to Germany in a couple of years. 

Not seen a pic either... :roll:


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh dear. Shame. Hope they arent the final job. Are they 16 inch wheels? Anyone else think the roadster looks like a 2+2?

J


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

Real or not, not liking the look of either of them much :? They have managed to mimic the coupe's roof line on the roadster much better than before!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jameslunn said:


> Oh dear. Shame. Hope they arent the final job. Are they 16 inch wheels? Anyone else think the roadster looks like a 2+2?
> 
> J


On snow, those would be winter tyres, so put no stock in that, either. And that isn't how the Mk2 will look. As others have said, Audi wouldn't let them be snapped before they're ready and lots of the parts either don't match or are out of proportion to the rest of the car. :roll:


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

> As others have said, Audi wouldn't let them be snapped before they're ready and lots of the parts either don't match or are out of proportion to the rest of the car.


Not always true - look at the current BMW's :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

teucer2000 said:


> > As others have said, Audi wouldn't let them be snapped before they're ready and lots of the parts either don't match or are out of proportion to the rest of the car.
> 
> 
> Not always true - look at the current BMW's :lol:


:lol:

But Audis are always in proportion, neat lines and tidy curves.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . they look pretty production ready if you ask me, shame as they look extremely limp wristed. Not good but great news for the MK1 owners. My money would of been in the Shooting Break concept - a much meaner looking motor.

Dean


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

for what its worth I'm with scotty. These are rejected body shells being used to test chassis handling. The real version will be as per NuTTs hints

they may be the cars but the nose and rear will be re addressed ie grill etc not on these car


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

As suggested, I guess they are test mules, shame though as they are a damn site better looking than most of the pics we've seen up to now IMO.

Mr L


----------



## daforce (Oct 8, 2003)

Is it just me or does the Coupe look much bigger than the Roadster?

If that is the finished product then what has taken Audi so long to come up with it? 
The Coupe looks like it has been thrown together from various other cars, kind of a corporate cut and shut between a Ford focus, MK1 TT and a Z4!!

YUK!!!!


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Be positive ............ at least no schnoz in the pix.

Audis biggest retro cock up for me


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Did a little comparison between the SBC and the Coupe on these pictures as I've been a bit disillusioned about how lame they seem.

















Clearly false front. You can just about see the crease of the real grill; the llights will be exactly the same as the SBC; and the wheel arch looks light it will join the front spoiler / air damn in the same way. The front spoiler seems to be almost as low as the SBC's, just the difference shape and non-body colour upsets things (mostly us!).

















The rears lights, I think, will look the same as well. For both the coupe and the cabrio, as well as the rear lights looking weird (and no one this side of Ssangyong would design), you can see a line from the light to the rear wheel arch, which looks to me that there is a mask being held on there.

To me, there is still light at the end of the tunnel: that it will look decent and SBC-like. Someone with some decent photoshop skills should try to combine the two.[/img]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Karsi - I'm impressed. I'm amazed that the small disguises they've put on change the overall effect so much.

I don't think it will be very long before some photoshoppers edit these pics to produce images that are 99% accurate.

I know Audi go to a lot of effort to keep things quiet (as do all the others) but at some point they have to run them in the real world. I think they've done a very good job keeping them hidden until now. It's only a few months before the public unveiling and the actual car design has been around for around 2-3 years so IMHO they've done pretty well.

It can't be long before the obligatory spy shot at Brunchen on the Nurburgring gets unveiled.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Cheers guys! Glad you agree - it does make a lot of different to the looks. kudos to Audi, smartly done.

One more, and I promise I'll leave Photoshop to those who can actually use it!










Stuck SBC rear light on rear of the Coupe. Looks miles better - although don't ask me to fit the rear light to your TT, because it won't work and probably fall off soon after. I'm a little confused about how far it might stretch around. But I think the rear overhang of the SBC must be shorter than the Coupe, as it would look very wierd if it did the same for the Coupe.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Very clever hiding from Audi... The hidden MK2 seems much more interesting now...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I won't gloat :wink:

I actually can't wait for it to be launched 



nutts said:


> Not real
> 
> It's a real car but it has been modd'd/disguised to allow road testing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I actually dont like the overall shape at all, I can imagine what it will look like with the disguises removed but still.
The shooting break (despite the hatch back) has some really great lines and a great stance whereas this seems to look incredibly "soft". The back of it looks like a small A8/A6 rear, the current TT has a more sporty rear.

Is it just me?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi,
i think the new shape has gone a bit soft.
the shooting brake on the other hand (in my opinion) is a mean looking machine!! not so sure of the white colour(sorry wak) your car is cool!
if they do bring the s.b.c i think i will be ordering one :wink: 
in the ' s ' version of course!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Source: Audi4ever.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

just want to say think all this new posting about the mkII getting boring and should really stop or slow down a bit. nearly everyday we get some new version and well stop!

also i think that the recent ones on this tread might not be genuine, all that hinting and making the new front Vent look more obvious is not on the "spy shot tt" car.

niko


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> I actually dont like the overall shape at all, I can imagine what it will look like with the disguises removed but still.
> The shooting break (despite the hatch back) has some really great lines and a great stance whereas this seems to look incredibly "soft". The back of it looks like a small A8/A6 rear, the current TT has a more sporty rear.
> 
> Is it just me?


Not just you.....I love the shooting brake


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Niko said:


> just want to say think all this new posting about the mkII getting boring and should really stop or slow down a bit. nearly everyday we get some new version and well stop!
> 
> also i think that the recent ones on this tread might not be genuine, all that hinting and making the new front Vent look more obvious is not on the "spy shot tt" car.
> 
> niko


If you don't like it don't read it ok there are many people who are curious about the new TT, if there are 20 topics in a page only 1 or 2 topics are related to the new TT so I think it's fair to discuss this


----------



## yan355 (Jan 10, 2006)

All the Senior Sales Managers from my local Audi Garages have been to Germany and seen the finished MK2. All of them as you would expect say its not going to dissapoint. They all unofficially say it will almost probably etc be at Geneva.

Cheers

Yan


----------



## Image (Nov 29, 2005)

TT Spyshots .. yeah ... yeah

I run a Graphics company, and the images are all poses, and the Photoshop work is obvious. ... Apart from that each car is photographed in the same attitude, from same position ... check out some of the background in detail (must get a life) anyway ... its a bit of fun.

Image


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Image said:


> TT Spyshots .. yeah ... yeah
> 
> I run a Graphics company, and the images are all poses, and the Photoshop work is obvious. ... Apart from that each car is photographed in the same attitude, from same position ... check out some of the background in detail (must get a life) anyway ... its a bit of fun.
> Image


Those pictures are made by Audi AG and not by any outsider.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> they may be the cars but the nose and rear will be re addressed ie grill etc not on these car


QED


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

its all conjecture, let em have their fun, it all means nothing until you get an Audi official picture or Nutts gets his sketchpad out!


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

As Karsci has spotted, top and tail those photos and you've got it.

Reality is that it's simply too late in the development cycle to hack round in mules - it just doesn't happen. This is the phase that the marketing people do their viral distribution bit, a couple of staged pics of some lightly disguised pre-production cars will get the customers chatting (look it's worked there's 4 pages of it here) and debating about what it will look like really. Some will go and put a deposit down, probably earlier than they would've done. Success - launch sales up already...... 8) I bet there's folk at Audi who've signed off most of the 'look' who are having a scout round and falling off their chairs at the debates going on here and on other forums round the world 

I'd be prepared to put money on this being so very close to the final iteration. I guess that pretty much everything between the wheels is production, the surfacing on the doors a la 1-series etc will go through. lights grilles bumpers etc easily changed and will for the showroom.

What we haven't seen is the interior and we still don't have full engine specs and options. So keep going folks 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

At last a guaranteed live picture of the mark 2 audi TT..........


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Leg


> At last a guaranteed live picture of the mark 2 audi TT..........


Now that's getting more like it. Now I am getting interested.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

OK, it's not perfect but try to make something of it.








Relinked.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tj said:


> Leg
> 
> 
> > At last a guaranteed live picture of the mark 2 audi TT..........
> ...


err, u did REALLY look at the picture didnt you?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think after such a long time you've finally hit the nail on the head!

8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If it looks similar to that, then I might buy one :wink:



Leg said:


> At last a guaranteed live picture of the mark 2 audi TT..........


----------



## Boulderman (Jun 3, 2004)

much better in iceman 's photoshop version. i like it. it was looking like a ford puma in the spy shots.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

it looked bloody awful in those shots, going backwards not forwards if it ends up anything like that!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Iceman said:


> OK, it's not perfect but try to make something of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better - but still not as nice as the 'rounded' mk1 IMO :?


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice! 8)

This topic must be sticky everyone is looking for these pics around net


----------



## m7ttc (May 21, 2002)

Hmmm, as a MKI owner since 2000, I can honestly say that I will be staying as a MKI owner if the real cars are in any way similar to these spy shots...

Don't like the bulges in the side of the car, don't like the rear lights, the front looks like a focus, in fact the whole bloody car looks like a squashed new Focus!  They simply must change the front of the coupe to remove the two-tone ford-esque look! We are far too close to the release of the new cars for these to be too far off the mark. I am sure the front and grille will change, and maybe the rear will get a tweak, but all the various photoshopped images and Auto Express spy shots have been heading in a similar direction.

When the MKI TT concept was unveiled it was VERY different to any car Audi were making at the time. When the concept became reality it still looked different to any car (Audi or otherwise) at the time. Inside and out, there was originality, a lot of character and something solid and masculine about the design. This car looks like a real committee-room special. Take a bit of this, a dash of that, a few little changes here, no make a few more changes... diluting the purity of the original, just to make something different. But how different? Would you notice these cars as you overtake on the motorway? I stilll look at other TTs as I drive around and am still impressed from just about every angle.

Audi have been in an unenviable position. They have a late 90s design icon and they are making an update, they could have gone in many directions, but this one looks like a bit of a dud.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

nutts said:


> If it looks similar to that, then I might buy one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, needs a stronger colour - like Red.


----------



## m7ttc (May 21, 2002)

Boulderman said:


> much better in iceman 's photoshop version. i like it. it was looking like a ford puma in the spy shots.


Yep and in the photoshop version it's starting to look like a squashed Mondeo! :? They have definately been sourcing their front light clusters from Ford... The lights are one of the things that define the TT look and ALL the photoshops/spy shots seem to have a really funny looking set of lights.


----------



## audi_apprentice_tech (Feb 4, 2006)

the new tt is just a face lift of the old tt to keep ppl happy until a repacment moldel is finnished like the new a4 and the new a4 cab


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hows it a face lift when its has a complete new chasis, new engines and new interior? :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Hows it a face lift when its has a complete new chasis, new engines and new interior? :roll:


Awww leave him alone, hes just an apprentice. :wink: 

Actually saying that whilst getting my wheels sorted yesterday, i was talking to the salesmen. They asked if i get any infomation on the new TT. Could i pop it in to them :lol: :lol: . As Audi have still not told them anything :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Hows it a face lift when its has a complete new chasis, new engines and new interior? :roll:
> ...


Well i hope hes better than the rest of the monkeys working for audi. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: But it doesnt stop me from buying them  Should be putting a deposit on the mkii for a October slot sometime next week.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Should be a few of us with them. I might keep the QS as well (if it ever gets put right) - depends on the Â£'s.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

audi_apprentice_tech said:


> the new tt is just a face lift of the old tt to keep ppl happy until a repacment moldel is finnished like the new a4 and the new a4 cab


Its one of those new chassis, engine, interior, body, dimensions kind of facelifts.

I think its up for a bit more than a face lift when the Mk1 is nearly a decade old!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Leg said:


>


It has a Volvo Bonnet line lookalike!

Any rear shots and side shots please?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If V was here he would :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

audi_apprentice_tech said:


> the new tt is just a face lift of the old tt to keep ppl happy until a repacment moldel is finnished like the new a4 and the new a4 cab


I'm not usually forthright in my views... as many will bear witness, but unfortunately young man you are talking complete and utter total bullsh1t 

TT MK2 information is best left to either those that know or those that like to photoshop. Yours is neither :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

nutts said:


> audi_apprentice_tech said:
> 
> 
> > the new tt is just a face lift of the old tt to keep ppl happy until a repacment moldel is finnished like the new a4 and the new a4 cab
> ...


What I really wanted to say!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Hows it a face lift when its has a complete new chasis, new engines and new interior? :roll:


And a Aluminium/Steel compounding/composite 50-50% body.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, I'm glad those channel four images were utter baldadash! I had a very bad feeling about how sh7te the new TT looked... glad I was being conned. Even though my TT days are drawing to a close I would hate to see the brand deminished by this sort of pants looking replacement..


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

nutts said:


> audi_apprentice_tech said:
> 
> 
> > the new tt is just a face lift of the old tt to keep ppl happy until a repacment moldel is finnished like the new a4 and the new a4 cab
> ...


Thats the politest STFU ive ever heard lmao


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

To me those photos make the new TT look like Audi don't know what they want;

Most - if not all of the side panels are from the MK1 TT whilst the back hasn't got a spoiler - which is rather strange on a sportscar, it hasn't got the 'corporate' grille, although this may be deliberately hidden, and the wheels look ridiculously undersized.

It also looks - to me - like a cross between an A3, a TT and a 6 series BMW.

Rather dissappointing as the previous photos had got me looking forward to the new model.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The fact you didn't see a spoiler doesn't mean it hasn't got one. e.g. the Boxster.

They're obviously the new car but let the real launch happen with undisguised piccies before writing it off.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Now the definitive picture is out,
don't you all feel really stupid with
all that worthless speculation :?:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

audi_apprentice_tech said:


> the new tt is just a face lift of the old tt to keep ppl happy until a repacment moldel is finnished like the new a4 and the new a4 cab


You are right but this happened 3 years ago. Most manufacturers produce a mid-life update to freshen the model line up.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> The fact you didn't see a spoiler doesn't mean it hasn't got one. e.g. the Boxster.
> 
> They're obviously the new car but let the real launch happen with undisguised piccies before writing it off.


But I'm sure Audi wouldn't be stupid enough to have a speed activated spoiler, a la Bentley GT or Porsche [name the model].


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> But I'm sure Audi wouldn't be stupid enough to have a speed activated spoiler, a la Bentley GT or Porsche [name the model].


Yes the new TT will have a speed activated spoiler like the "Le Mans Quattro Concept"

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

It will probably be set at 70 then! :roll:

So you have to break the speed limit to see it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I hope you can manually override it,


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

HighTT said:


> Now the definitive picture is out,
> don't you all feel really stupid with
> all that worthless speculation :?:


I prefer this to all the 100s of crap pics that Ive seen posted on here.. :roll: 
Dammit Audi, you better pull this off right!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it'll be handbags at dawn soon....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Right don't know how true this is. Could be complete crap. However. Someone has just phoned me telling me that the heads of buisness bods are out in Tenerife having a buisness meeting/Holiday on audi. And they have been shown pictures of what is going to be the new TT. Was told the spy pics arnt the new TT and the only way to describe what it looks like is more like a smaller Nuvalari(sp) and it looks the nuts. Also told they are bringing out a RS4 cab.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ever thought you're being used to spread disinformation to put people off the scent. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Ever thought you're being used to spread disinformation to put people off the scent. :wink:


No but i thought the person that has told me may have.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Also told they are bringing out a RS4 cab.


That bit is right, as BMW are gonna make a estate, and go for the Audi Avant, Audi are going topless!!!


----------

